# I'm a barrel of laughs



## wasabi (Apr 7, 2005)

And crunchy too.


----------



## mish (Apr 7, 2005)

hee,hee,hee


----------



## crewsk (Apr 7, 2005)

That's too funny!! 


BTW wasabi, I thought about you Sunday night! I was driving down the road & passed a sushi resturant called Wasabi.


----------



## wasabi (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks crewsk. I think of you guys whenever I have something to eat.....which is all the time


----------



## crewsk (Apr 7, 2005)

Same here! It just struck me as funny Sunday because TC was in the car with me & he yelled out "WASABI"!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 11, 2005)

very good wasabi, no one else here has a good snack named after them......


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't know--James has a sandwich and restaurant chain named "after" him!  LOL  (Maidrite)

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Thats awsome! where did ya find THAT?!


----------



## Heat (Apr 12, 2005)

That was so funny Wasabi! Thanks I needed that!


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 12, 2005)

And sushi has an entire food item named after him, heat has a procedure named for her, chocolate (spelled different)  has a favorite flavor, me, just Norwegian Woods, nice song.


----------

